# SFR NB6 & Time capsule



## tintin66 (4 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Voici ma problématique, en tenant compte du fait que je ne connais rien aux réseaux.

Je cherche depuis plusieurs semaines à accéder à mon réseau local depuis l'extérieur.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions simples sur internet.
Apple ne vient pas à mon secours car le problème est chez SFR, qui rejette sur Apple
car venant de la TC !!! Bien avancé !

Ma configuration :
Box SFR NB6 remplacée en 2016 (WiFi supprimé)
Time Capsule 2To 2015 (WiFi actif)
Imac 2007 El Capitan
Imac 2016 El Capitan
MB air 2012 Mavericks
Iphone 6s 10.2.1

Connexions actuelles :
WEB ==>BOX==>TC via port WAN==>MACs via RJ45

La Box est en «routeur» (impossible de faire autrement avec SFR)
La TC est en bridge.

Les accès en filaire(RJ45) et en wifi fonctionnent parfaitement y compris via FILEBROWSER sur Iphone.

Le problème :
Impossible de me connecter depuis l'extérieur de mon réseau local vers celui-ci.

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de créer une DMZ (?), ou de se connecter via un DNS(?), 
créer un sous réseau, mais comment,
Quelles sont les modifications à apporter sur la TC et sur la BOX?
Faut-il «reseter» la BOX et/ou la TC ?

En fait, je cherche une solution qui me donnerait les configurations TC et BOX
avec des explications, car je me suis aperçu que pour une question simple, les réponses partaient dans tous les sens, y compris changement de machine!!

Voilà, merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## drs (4 Mars 2017)

Déjà, "accéder à ton réseau local depuis l'extérieur" ne veut rien dire. Que veux tu faire exactement?
Si tu veux accéder à des fichiers partagés, ce ne sera pas la même configuration que si tu veux accéder à une interface web par exemple.

Dans les grandes lignes:
1. tu récupères ton ip publique (via par exemple http://monip.org)
2. Tu crées une redirection de port dans ta box sfr, selon les paramètres suivants (Par exemple, si tu veux accéder au serveur web de la machine 192.168.1.7 et que ton ip publique est 82.34.56.78):
Optionnel: source=any
Port source (le port que tu vas utiliser pour accéder depuis l'extérieur): ici 80
Port destination (le port utilisé à dans ton LAN): 80
Destination (ta machine): 192.168.1.7
3. De l'extérieur (donc d'un autre réseau, ou depuis ton gsm en 3G ou encore depuis ton ordi en partage de connexion avec ton gsm), tu accèdes à l'adresse http://82.34.56.78
4. That's all 

Tu peux changer le port source à ta guise. Par exemple, mettre 10235, et dans ce cas tu accèderas à ton serveur via l'adresse http://82.34.56.78:10235 (qui redirigera en interne vers http://192.168.1.7:80).

La procédure pour ta box sfr est ICI. Tu peux sauter le passage concernant le DynDNS, ce n'est pas obligatoire dans un 1er temps (il faudra donc y accéder depuis l'adresse IP publique, comme donné dans mon exemple).


----------



## tintin66 (5 Mars 2017)

Merci de ta réponse.
En effet je trouvais que la formulation n'était pas précise mais c'est celle dAPPLE, entre autres. 
Bon je vais essayer d'être clair !
Lorsque je ne suis pas à mon domicile j'aimerais , si le besoin s'en fait sentir , pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers partagés.
Vu que je suis une flèche , accéder à une page web, on verra plus tard !
Je vais essayer de suivre tes démarches et te tiens au courant.


----------



## drs (5 Mars 2017)

Voici un peu de lecture qui va t'aider: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202944
Ce lien contient la liste des ports connus par application. En ce qui concerne le partage de fichier, cela te sera utile, car les ports ne sont pas les mêmes selon que tu fais de l'afp (TCP 548) ou du smb (TCP 139) par exemple.


----------



## tintin66 (5 Mars 2017)

Je suis dessus, merci pour le complément d'info.
Juste une question : pour tester la bonne marche de la chose, on peut se mettre sur un hot-spot?


----------



## tintin66 (5 Mars 2017)

A priori, fiasco complet .
Temps d'accès trop long.


----------



## tintin66 (5 Mars 2017)

Tiens, la fonction "Accès à mon Mac" ne fonctionne pas non plus;
Je crains que cela soit plus complexe qu'on ne le pense !!!


----------



## tintin66 (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Plus personne à l'écoute ?


----------



## tintin66 (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Bon tout ça ne fonctionne pas à partir d'un réseau WiFi type hot spot SFR.
Tout fonctionne en local (wifi et filaire) même en utilisant FILEBROWSER ip privées ou via IP publique.
J'espère qu'une bonne âme se dévouera pour me dépanner.


----------



## tintin66 (8 Mars 2017)

@drs 
Merci pour tes infos, j'ai pas résolu mon problème, mais j'ai appris!


----------



## drs (9 Mars 2017)

Que ca ne fonctionne pas depuis un hotspot public peut sembler normal. Il est possible que tout ne soit pas utilisé.
Tu parles aussi de temps d'accès trop long: quelle est le debit de ta connexion internet chez toi et le débit de la connexion utilisée à l'extérieur ?
Peux tu dire exactement ce que tu as fait comme modifs?


----------



## tintin66 (9 Mars 2017)

bonjour, au niveau du hotspot celà ne m'étonne pas vraiment, mais le problème reste entier chez un voisin.
Mes modifs: NB6 ip fixe sur mes machines (TCapsule et IMac)
ouverture du port 445 pour mes machines (filebrowser)Fonctionne en local mais rien en distant.
Ouverture port 80 pour mes machines(Time Capsule et IMac) pas de connexion (y compris avec acces à mon Mac)
Mes débits ing=3ms ; descendant : 14,28 MBits ; montant =1,28 MBits 

Distant = accès internet autre que depuis ma box locale*
Local = accès internet via ma box locale* 

Je crains que cela ne vienne de la box(pare feu ou autre, de toute façon ils sont incapables de traiter le sujet)

* cette précision non pas que tu sois demeuré, c'est simplement ce que MOI j'ai compris !!!

Voila


----------



## drs (9 Mars 2017)

tintin66 a dit:


> ouverture du port 445 pour mes machines (filebrowser)Fonctionne en local mais rien en distant.
> Ouverture port 80 pour mes machines(Time Capsule et IMac) pas de connexion (y compris avec acces à mon Mac)



Pourrais-tu détailler cette configuration. Tu as ouvert les ports comment? Une petite capture d'écran de la config?


----------



## tintin66 (9 Mars 2017)

J'ai modifié les regles NAT comme suit









La time capsule est en bridge.


----------



## drs (9 Mars 2017)

Bon, après tests et un peu de recherche, le port à ouvrir pour l'afp est le TCP/548 et non pas le 445.
Avec le 548, ça fonctionne nickel chez moi depuis l'extérieur


----------



## tintin66 (10 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Le port 445 est pour l'utilisation de FILEBROWSER qu'il me reste à tester en extérieur.
J'ai rajouté le port 548 et il me réponds AA.BB.CCC.DD (Ad IP publique) n'autorise pas la connexion.
 Pour le 139 adresse http temporairement inaccessible "ERR_UNSAFE_PORT"  
Ces tests ont été effectués sur un hot spot SFR, je n'ai pas les moyens de faire autrement pour l'instant.


----------



## tintin66 (10 Mars 2017)

Une idée, je suis sous box SFR , et toi ?
Ta box est en routeur ou en bridge ?


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Mars 2017)

tintin66 a dit:


> Juste une question : pour tester la bonne marche de la chose, on peut se mettre sur un hot-spot?


Tu peux simuler une connexion (et que ça…) en utilisant un serveur de test. Il va essayer d'ouvrir une session depuis l'extérieur en utilisant ton IP publique et un port de destination (qui correspond bien sûr à un port ouvert sur ta machine)
Avec le lien ci-dessous, par exemple:
http://www.frameip.com/scan/

Perso,à ta place, je commencerais par désactiver le pare-feu de la box SFR.
Ensuite, je ferais un premier test à partir du serveur indiqué ci-dessus. 

Si ça ne marche pas, je prendrais une de tes machines (l'iMac par exemple), et je la mettrais directement sur un port ethernet de la box.
Ensuite, sur la box, je mettrais l'adresse IP privée cet iMac en DMZ. Il ne peut y avoir qu'une seule machine en DMZ.
Dans ce mode, la table NAT-PAT n'est pas prise en compte. 
Ensuite, tu testes avec "frameIP.com"
Ca doit marcher.

Laisser une machine en DMZ est dangereux. Aucune sécurité…
Il faudra donc la retirer de la DMZ, tout en la laissant sur un port ethernet de la BOX.
Ensuite, tu refais un test. Là, tu passeras par par la table NAT-PAT.
Ca marchera si la table est bien configurée.

Si c'est bon, tu pourras remettre l'iMac derrière La TC. Si ça ne marche pas, il faudra alors plonger dans la conf de la TC...


----------



## tintin66 (10 Mars 2017)

Bonjour Polo
J'ai testé mes ports avec frameip ==> tous fermés
J'ai pensé au parefeu sauf qu'il n'y a pas d'onglets pour le régler chez SFR , alors comment faire ?


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2017)

Je ne pense pas que le test de FrameIP soit très concluant. J'ai testé chez moi, et il me dit que les ports sont fermés, alors que certains sont bien ouverts. Donc, pas terrible...

Il faudrait que tu puisses déjà tester en afp depuis autre chose qu'un hotspot, car il n'est pas étonnant que ça ne fonctionne pas.
Déjà, en ouvrant le TCP548 tu devrais pouvoir faire de l'afp. Si après tu veux tenter d'autres protocoles, il te suffira de reproduire la config avec des ports différents.


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

Bonjour 
merci pour vos infos et votre aide.
J'ai ouvert le 548 et le 139 (afp & smb).
Je vais essayer de trouver un voisin qui m'autorise l'utilisation de son réseau wifi
Je verrais bien.
Bon WE


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2017)

Tu ne peux pas faire un partage de connexion sur ton téléphone?


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

Heu....je ne sais pas faire !


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2017)

Tu as quoi comme téléphone?


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

j'ai été sur gogol et partagé ma connexion!
la connexion est ok mais je ne peux pas acceder a ma machine
Maintenant, est ce que ma manip est ok ?
Je saisi "afp" "ip publique"
c'est ça ?


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

Iphone 6s  Réglages partage de connexion wifi 
Connexion etablie EDGE saisie MdePasse
Jusque là tout va bien


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

J'ai saisi http://12.34.567.89
réponse http error 504


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2017)

ah non, pas dans un navigateur!
Tu vas dans le menu Aller du finder, et tu cliques sur "se connecter au serveur", ou alors directement dans le finder avec le raccourci cmd+k.
Dans la fenêtre qui va s'ouvrir, tu tapes afp://ip_publique

PS: 12.34.567.89 ne peut pas être une adresse valide. Cela va jusqu'à 255 (donc pas 567)


----------



## tintin66 (11 Mars 2017)

Je t'avis dit que j'étais une fléche
l'adresse 12.34 etc c'était un exemple
La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'arrive bien sur ma machine entre le MdeP
et mon disque est monté
je te remercie pour ton aide efficace, je vais pouvoir enfin avancer
Je vais essayer de fermer cette discussion.
Bon week end


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2017)

Bonne nouvelle 
Si tu as encore besoin, hesites pas


----------

